# Got my first BLD!!



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 24, 2008)

Got my first BLD!!I should be posting the vid on youtube soon..
aprox: 11 min.

Method:

*Memo*
{
-Corner Orientation* I remember a string of A's and C's

-Edge Orientation* I use visual memory

-Corner Permutation* A string of numbers

-Edge Permutation* A string of letters
}
*Execution*
{
-Corner Orientation*using 1 of 2 algorithms whether it needs to be turned clockwise or anti clockwise

-Edge Orientation*The F2B2 group

-Corner Permutation*Using the Stefan Pochman Method, but with different buffer and J perm, not Y perm.

-Edge Permutation*Using the Stefan Pochman method but using only E2 and M2 when I want to use the M and E layer for setup. I use the 2 Js and the T perm for algorithms
}

Mods, delete this in like 2 hours 
Just want to let everyone know that I am capable of BLD'ing now!(And If I can do that at a competition I'll be 4th youngest BLD'er in the world!!)


----------



## hait2 (Feb 24, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'm gonna go try and see if I can get another successful BLD.


----------



## alexc (Feb 24, 2008)

Good job! I remember when I got my first blindsolve, the feeling is great!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 25, 2008)

I know, it feels so...diferent.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2008)

Finally you got it Daniel, but you have a bit of catching up to do, I'm working on freestyle edges now, it is good!


----------



## Joël (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations... The first one is usually hard .


----------



## SkateTracker (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats man! I'm still working on it.

Wow, 4th youngest? How old are you? And how old is the youngest?


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm still eleven though


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 25, 2008)

NOOO!!! i will be the 4th youngest.

I got my first bld like 2 weeks ago...


and im 13 yeats and 25 days


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 26, 2008)

Well we will have to see who will goto the first comp


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!
It took me 7 tries before I got my first correct blindsolve. I totally flipped when I got it. Called all my friends who know how to solve cubes, "Guess what! I did it blindfolded!"


----------



## KConny (Feb 27, 2008)

I got it right the first time i tried, in 15 mins.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 27, 2008)

KConny said:


> I got it right the first time i tried, in 15 mins.





Show off


----------



## KConny (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not trying to show off. I've heard of people who've done it in 8 minutes on their first try. So, therefore I think 15 is bad.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 27, 2008)

My first success was like 3:xx. i had loads of DNFs before that, but I didn't want to have a 10 minute solve. Before trying an actual solve, I practiced the method a ton, and then pushed my memo until I was able to do it quickly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I'll "anti-show-off". I didn't get my first successful solve until the third or fourth try, and it took me about 45 minutes.


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2008)

I think mine was the third time, about 10 minutes.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 27, 2008)

My memo takes long and I REALLY want to take the time into learning M2 for edges.

Just I can't understand it??


----------



## tim (Feb 27, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> My memo takes long and I REALLY want to take the time into learning R2 for edges.
> 
> Just I can't understand it??



No wonder you don't understand it, if you try to solve the edges with R2. R2 is for corners.

/edit: too fast for you


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 27, 2008)

tim said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > My memo takes long and I REALLY want to take the time into learning R2 for edges.
> ...



Well at least I edited it.
Well that wasn't the problem though, I just don't see how you could solve the cube with M2.


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2008)

It's easy, setup the edges to UB or BU, do M2, then undo the setup. How is that difficult to understand? It's only a matter of getting used to setup, in which there are only really 2 cases, and then the hard part at the end, to know which 3 cycle to use.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2008)

For me, the hard part with M2 is handling the flipped edges. There are a whole bunch of possible ways to do it (and I've probably tried all of the normal ways to do it), but all of them are messy. I've done a bunch of M2 solves, but they're always slow and shaky. I just don't seem to be able to be very good at M2. I'm a little quicker at freestyle, but still almost as slow as with M2.

I think I've decided to give up on trying other methods for regular 3x3x3 BLD. Rowe got sub-1 with straight Macky 3-cycle and visual memo (which is what I use). I figure if he can do that, 1:30 should be possible for me with the same method. If I ever get to be 1:30 pretty regularly, I'll be pretty satisfied with that, I think. So I'm only playing with freestyle in the hopes of using it for multi-BLD. And I think I've given up on M2 altogether.

One of the amazing things about BLD to me is that it seems like almost all the methods out there are capable of amazing speeds. Macky 3-cycle, M2, and freestyle edges have all either gone sub-1 or come very close, and now BH and TuRBo seem capable of doing the same.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 27, 2008)

Just got a 6:33 successful BLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Easy corner permutation though.

4:03 was the time it took for memo the rest was execution.

the memo was:

C A A A A
4-6 8-6
WAS NIQ LEG VPA


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations! Hope you get one in competition.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

That would be awesome 
Are you going to the Princeton open?
If so, you need to help me with my BLD solving.
Also: how are you doing with your 3x3 times?
I've dropped roughly 7-10 seconds on them since the VA Open


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> That would be awesome
> Are you going to the Princeton open?
> If so, you need to help me with my BLD solving.
> Also: how are you doing with your 3x3 times?
> I've dropped roughly 7-10 seconds on them since the VA Open



I'm afraid I can't make it to Princeton. I'm going to Chattahoochee the week after. And I'm also afraid I won't be able to make it to the DC Open. 

I think you're doing great with your BLD solving. Just practice a lot and you'll do fine. For the month before my first competition (the US Open), I aimed for at least 10 BLD solves per day, and I was definitely ready. It sounds like a lot, but as much as you must practice the 3x3x3 regular, you're bound to have the time. Just sheer quantity of practice will get you good at BLD.

You're blowing me away on 3x3x3 speed, I'm afraid. I got a sub-29 average of 10 a couple of weeks ago, but I still average about 32. I figure I've improved about 3 seconds on average since the VA Open. My problem is that I'd rather do BLD than speed, so I just don't practice speed enough.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll follow your advice and go with lots of practice 
I'll go with maybe 3 or 5 a day, not 10 

I just did 3 solves and I got 2 of them correct!!
the correct ones were both on the 8 min.
The DNF was in the 7s, I should memo'ed longger..


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 7, 2008)

*First succesfull BLD*

EP	(1 4 9 8 2 5 7 6 12)(3 11 10)
CP	(1 5 6 8 4)(2 3 7)
CO	(1 2 4)(5 7 8)
EO	(3 6 8 9)

Luckily no parity. It took me 4 minutes to memo and if feels like ages.. after more than a dozen failed BLD i finally did everything right this time....

Using Mackys 3-cycle method. Ill try Pochmanns next.

Thank you guys for your posts on this forum.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 7, 2008)

Pochman is SOO simple, but very effective, I strongly suggest EVRYONE trys it out.


----------



## pjk (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats.

My first success was 18 minutes or so. It was like my second try. It is amazing what practice can do.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 7, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> My first success was like 3:xx. i had loads of DNFs before that, but I didn't want to have a 10 minute solve. Before trying an actual solve, I practiced the method a ton, and then pushed my memo until I was able to do it quickly.



Yep, that's my approach, I'm practising freestyle everything and a special memory style. I have not tried a whole solve yet but have done all edges and all corners separatly, both in sub 90 seconds.

So wait until my first ever full try, that I plan to do in competiton, donno when doe, DNF is still wery much the outcome...


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 19, 2008)

*Mix 3 cycle / Pochmann*

Can u guys help me out again..

I've been doing (trying is more like it  ) BLD for a month now. and i 'm switching between pochmann and 3 cycle. Most of the time i mix them in one solve, expecially when i end up with a 2 cycle for corners at different layers, (is this advisable?) eniweis, here's the cycle:

CP (UFL UFR) (UBL DBR)
EP (UB DB) (FL DF)

Can you show me the solutiuon in 3 cycle and pochmann method?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 19, 2008)

I only know 3-cycle:
(UFL UFR) + (UB DB) would be M y' T-Perm U M'
(UBL DBR) + (FL DF) would be M2 D' R2 F y T-Perm y' F' R2 D M2

Or
fix corners: y' T-Perm y and D' R2 y T-Perm y' R2 D
fix edges: U2 B R2 x Z-perm x' R2 B' U2


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks I'll try that....


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2008)

How long did it take most of you to learn how to blindfold solve?


----------



## pete (Mar 19, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> How long did it take most of you to learn how to blindfold solve?



took me 2 days and I'm a very slow learner.
i started solving corners only, then next day the whole cube.


----------



## hait2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Blue Transaparent said:


> Can u guys help me out again..
> 
> I've been doing (trying is more like it  ) BLD for a month now. and i 'm switching between pochmann and 3 cycle. Most of the time i mix them in one solve, expecially when i end up with a 2 cycle for corners at different layers, (is this advisable?) eniweis, here's the cycle:
> 
> ...



for the CP i'd probably do R2 D2 y' (R' F R F')*3 y D2 R2
for the EP, maybe u L u' x (M2 U2 M2 U2) x' u L' u' (when this solution popped up in my head, it was of the form E' U, but i realized that's the same as u, and wrote it as such)
or U2 B R2 Zperm on F-face R2 B' U2

oh, that's 3cycle, and edge orientation of R2 L2
edit: whoops got my permutation letter confused


----------

